# Suggestions for places to go near Long Island, NY



## KellyVirgin (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi,
My husband and I are traveling with the camper up to Long Island New York for a wedding in April. We already booked our campground in Long Island and are hoping to make a trip of it. So, we're looking for suggestions of places to visit within about a two to three-hour radius of Long island. We are traveling there from just outside Philadelphia, PA. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mizanrahman (Jan 28, 2019)

Long Island Wine Tour, You may go there.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

I hope you're still watching this. One of my favorite places in the States is Montauk Point at the end of Long Island. There's a lighthouse that you can tour that was authorized by the Second Congress under George Washington. Awesome views of the ocean that makes you feel like you're at the end of the Earth. I don't know how true it is, but it's been said that you could actually address a letter to The End and it would make it's way there. Besides the lighthouse, there are tons of boutiques and shops to check out.


----------



## vite (May 1, 2019)

*cool destination*

visit lovely beaches and moving on to camping is one of the adventurous and thrilling journeys in every body's life. visit a destination like this, the ultimate and tracking camping experience in your life come true.


----------



## moseslakefence (Jul 2, 2020)

That would be such a beautiful area to camp!
www.moseslakefencing.com


----------

